

The Finitude of Life Demands Action! - dpflan
http://intelligencesquaredus.org/debates/past-debates/item/1020-death-is-not-final

======
dpflan
The debate is interesting, and Sean Carroll (Caltech Physicist) has eloquent
words on the finitude of life in his closing statement:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0YtL5eiBYw&t=1h35m38s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0YtL5eiBYw&t=1h35m38s)
[You may want to listen to the entire debate before listening to this closing
statement].

